# Newbie question re: 1080i



## tnfan (Oct 8, 2007)

I was told by a friend that none of the HD programming was broadcast in 1080i. He says he was told by a sales rep at Best Buy that HD programming was only broadcast in 720p. Could someone here please enlighten me on this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

The BB rep is misinformed, he meant 1080p.
HD is currently broadcast in 720p and 1080i.


----------



## tnfan (Oct 8, 2007)

Ken Green said:


> The BB rep is misinformed, he meant 1080p.
> HD is currently broadcast in 720p and 1080i.


Thank you. That was my understanding also.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

HD is currently broadcast in 720p and 1080i.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry to be down on BB, but my dealings with BB sales reps has been -
BB sales reps are people who could not get a job at McDonalds.


----------



## tnfan (Oct 8, 2007)

When I had Comcast HD, my Sony would display what format the program was broadcast in. Anything like that for the 722?


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Jerry 42 said:


> Sorry to be down on BB, but my dealings with BB sales reps has been -
> BB sales reps are people who could not get a job at McDonalds.


When going to these places usually us members will always know more than these employees.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

tnfan said:


> When I had Comcast HD, my Sony would display what format the program was broadcast in. Anything like that for the 722?


The 622/722 makes you choose to either output 720p or 1080i. Whatever resolution the program is in is converted by the receiver.


----------



## tnfan (Oct 8, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> The 622/722 makes you choose to either output 720p or 1080i. Whatever resolution the program is in is converted by the receiver.


Thanks!


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Jerry 42 said:


> Sorry to be down on BB, but my dealings with BB sales reps has been -
> BB sales reps are people who could not get a job at McDonalds.


Ask one of them what the "p" and "i" stand-for....if they know, then ask them to please explain the difference between progressive and interlaced :lol:


----------



## tnfan (Oct 8, 2007)

Ken Green said:


> Ask one of them what the "p" and "i" stand-for....if they know, then ask them to please explain the difference between progressive and interlaced :lol:


Thanks for the lead in!  I believe I had read that 1080i and 720p were basically equivalent in picture quality. Also, I have read technical information on the difference between i and P but not sure I totally understand. My take is that the progressive provides a smoother (?) picture in action based programming. So I have now opened the door for further discussion and may also be getting off the original topic!


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> When going to these places usually us members will always know more than these employees.


It really does boil down to _us _versus _these_. Thank goodness for those Dish Network!


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Jerry 42 said:


> Sorry to be down on BB, but my dealings with BB sales reps has been -
> BB sales reps are people who could not get a job at McDonalds.





Ken Green said:


> Ask one of them what the "p" and "i" stand-for....if they know, then ask them to please explain the difference between progressive and interlaced :lol:


No one asked for your opinions on the sales reps.
I understand you may being trying to be humorous, but show a little respect and class gentlemen.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

My implication, and I believe Jerry's also, as it was referenced in his post ("BB/McDonalds"), is towards the corporations, and not any individual whom chooses this as their career path.
The "rep" is burdened by, and only as good as the training and resource made available to them, by the company they work for.
Sorry you misunderstood


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

PTown said:


> No one asked for your opinions on the sales reps.
> I understand you may being trying to be humorous, but show a little respect and class gentlemen.


I am sick of those who must carry the PC banner wherever they roam. I for one think the sales people at Best Buy, Circuit City, etc are all a bunch of misinformed droids.

When not one, not two, but three different "salespeople" try to tell me that a $100 Monster HDMI cable will make my connection "a proven 200-250% better than any other cable on the market"..... You get the picture.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Dood said:


> When not one, not two, but three different "salespeople" try to tell me that a $100 Monster HDMI cable will make my connection "a proven 200-250% better than any other cable on the market"..... *You get the picture.*


Pun intended? :lol:


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Dood said:


> I am sick of those who must carry the PC banner wherever they roam. I for one think the sales people at Best Buy, Circuit City, etc are all a bunch of misinformed droids.
> 
> When not one, not two, but three different "salespeople" try to tell me that a $100 Monster HDMI cable will make my connection "a proven 200-250% better than any other cable on the market"..... You get the picture.


PLEASE DO NOT BLAME THE SALES FOLKS. Monster Cable wine and dines them at their headquarter in San Francisco and teaches this crap. Monster cable is not even made in the USA it is made in China.


----------



## Badger (Jan 31, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> The 622/722 makes you choose to either output 720p or 1080i. Whatever resolution the program is in is converted by the receiver.


No way to have the 622/722 send the native resolution to your TV so it can make the conversion? The competitors box does this (native mode).


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Badger said:


> No way to have the 622/722 send the native resolution to your TV so it can make the conversion? The competitors box does this (native mode).


Nope. That's one thing that has been on the ViP622/722 wish list.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> PLEASE DO NOT BLAME THE SALES FOLKS. Monster Cable wine and dines them at their headquarter in San Francisco and teaches this crap. Monster cable is not even made in the USA it is made in China.


Plus the fact that Monster cables tend to be stiffer than other brands and because of that can actually be worse as the male plugs wiggle out of the female jacks on the equipment.

With regards to Best Buy employees, etc. I'd also specify Wal-Mart in with that etc. But then again...who would've guessed?


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Reguards to BB and their hdmi cables. I saved my parents almost $70.00 by getting them hdmi cables at a local satellite dealer instead of my parents paying almost $100 at BB!


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Ken Green said:


> My implication, and I believe Jerry's also, as it was referenced in his post ("BB/McDonalds"), is towards the corporations, and not any individual whom chooses this as their career path.
> The "rep" is burdened by, and only as good as the training and resource made available to them, by the company they work for.
> Sorry you misunderstood


Maybe I misunderstood what point you were trying to make, maybe, but Jerry specifically mentions sales reps, so no, no misunderstanding there.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Dood said:


> I am sick of those who must carry the PC banner wherever they roam. I for one think the sales people at Best Buy, Circuit City, etc are all a bunch of misinformed droids.
> 
> When not one, not two, but three different "salespeople" try to tell me that a $100 Monster HDMI cable will make my connection "a proven 200-250% better than any other cable on the market"..... You get the picture.


Just because they're doing what their manager says doesn't imply that anyone is misinformed.

I've said my piece(s) continue your bashing amongst yourselves.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> When going to these places usually us members will always know more than these employees.


Unless us members are employees! 

-Funk


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

PTown said:


> Just because they're doing what their manager says doesn't imply that anyone is misinformed.


A manager giving wrong information to a salesperson is misinformation. No?


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> A manager giving wrong information to a salesperson is misinformation. No?


Next time your boss tells you to do something you tell him/her no and see how far it gets you?

I agree there are some very poorly trained potentially misinformed employees, but that is common and many places where the staff turns over every six months.
There are also many knowledgeable, dedicated employees there also that have to hear these grand generalizations that all employees of the chain are dimwits. If you don't like what the kid told you go do some research, even some here, but I don't expect to come to an established site like this to read insults, I come for solid facts.
Maybe I just had a higher expectation when I came here. Sorry.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

PTown said:


> Next time your boss tells you to do something you tell him/her no and see how far it gets you?
> 
> I agree there are some very poorly trained potentially misinformed employees, but that is common and many places where the staff turns over every six months.
> There are also many knowledgeable, dedicated employees there also that have to hear these grand generalizations that all employees of the chain are dimwits. If you don't like what the kid told you go do some research, even some here, but I don't expect to come to an established site like this to read insults, I come for solid facts.
> ...


Dang, man, it's _still_ misinformation. Why all of the excuses? There are tons of circumstances as to why BB salespeople would tell people that jive about HDMI cables, but regardless, it's still misinformation.

And... Happy New Year.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Happy New Year


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

PTown said:


> Next time your boss tells you to do something you tell him/her no and see how far it gets you? <snip> If you don't like what the kid told you go do some research, even some here, but I don't expect to come to an established site like this to read insults, I come for solid facts


Wow. You start off by telling them to "show some respect" to what you admit are people intentionally lying and misrepresenting. Then you use the Nazi defense; they were told to do it.

Respect must be earned. We may choose to allocate, grant really, some by default to everyone by default, but if you lack any concept of someone _not_ deserving respect, you have no judgement. And therefore I cannot respect your opinion. 

Best Buy employees do lie about HDMI cables. So do Circuit City employees, although at least they have the excuse that all the competent knowledgable ones were fired last year for cost savings. In my experience, Magnolia HiFi employees do not, but they only carry the mega-bucks brands anyhow. Meanwhile MonoPrice and Blue Jeans will sell you excellent cables cheap. I have some 30-foot MonoPrice HDMI cables delivering 1080i just fine, at about 1/4 the price of 6-foot Monsters. So let's accord these players appropriate respect:


MonoPrice/Blue Jeans: Stand up folk. Class acts. Would allow them to come over for dinner.
Magnolia HiFi: Generally decent, mostly trustworthy, but may hide a few details. Would allow them to _deliver_ dinner.
Circuit City: Inexperienced, easily mislead, full of misinformation. Would allow them to carry out the trash.
Best Buy: Intentionally misleading, live a life of slime if not of crime. Qualified only to like the bottom of the trash dumpster.
If you don't judge at all, how can I respect your judgement?


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

TechnoCat said:


> [*]Best Buy: Intentionally misleading, live a life of slime if not of crime. Qualified only to like the bottom of the trash dumpster.[/LIST]
> If you don't judge at all, how can I respect your judgement?


Well we can certainly judge the type of person you are by your response.

It seems this thread has lost all usefulness, perhaps it may time to close it.


----------

